# custard recipes?



## cathiesue (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a good custard recipe to share?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't made it in a while, but I do have a good bread pudding recipe if you're interested.


----------



## lowanda-mae (Aug 28, 2012)

YES i'm intresed


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

so am i


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Brang it !!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I have it written down at home. I'll post it when I get there.


----------

